# Help wanted in south west london UK



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello, Im looking for someone who has transport with roof rack and access to a ladder at least 5m or 15ft to help me.

This would only be on a occasional basis. The person helping would only need to provide ladder and transport. I will pay petrol costs.

If you are genuinly interested please private message me. No time wasters or hysterics.

God Save The Pigeons.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Do you have an active online classifieds sorta forum over there in UK like Craigslist is here in US ?

That would be a good place to actually post an ad, if there is one...


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

You could post on Gumtree, but be careful how you word it, police will think youre looking for an accomplice & getaway driver


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello Jaye and Quazar, thank you for your replies. I did try one online forum and received one reply. Unfortuantly nothing transpired. I am very disappointed but will continue to pursue. I was hoping there would be members here from the UK who want to help.Anyone out there?

God Save The Pigeons.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Quazar said:


> You could post on Gumtree, but be careful how you word it, police will think youre looking for an accomplice & getaway driver


Yes, I could see how that could be misconstrued....


----------



## annibrahim (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi there, I have transport but not a roof rack or ladder but if you need transport and I can help give me a shout!


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi there, thank you very much for your reply. Please private message me with your contact number and I will give you a call.


----------

